# 2007 EOS with 75K - what can I expect?



## jtotton (Jan 5, 2018)

I just bought a 2007 Eos with about 75K miles. I bought an extended service plan which ran 1/3 again of the total I had paid for the car by itself. I have about 30 days to cancel the ESP for a full refund, and I thought I would reach out to Eos owners to research whether or not it is worth it to keep the plan - plan cost me about $2,000 with a $200 deductible (for each visit!). This is not intended to be a daily driver and I have another reliable car in the stable, so if something catastrophic happens, I will not be in a terrible funk. That said, if you have owned an Eos with >75k miles, please tell me what I might expect based on your experience. I think my main concern is the hydraulic system that actuates the top and also the turbo charger on the 2.0 I-4.


----------



## Aceprowler (Jan 7, 2018)

jtotton said:


> I just bought a 2007 Eos with about 75K miles. I bought an extended service plan which ran 1/3 again of the total I had paid for the car by itself. I have about 30 days to cancel the ESP for a full refund, and I thought I would reach out to Eos owners to research whether or not it is worth it to keep the plan - plan cost me about $2,000 with a $200 deductible (for each visit!). This is not intended to be a daily driver and I have another reliable car in the stable, so if something catastrophic happens, I will not be in a terrible funk. That said, if you have owned an Eos with >75k miles, please tell me what I might expect based on your experience. I think my main concern is the hydraulic system that actuates the top and also the turbo charger on the 2.0 I-4.


I would like to know as well! 

I just bought an EOS with 77k and would love to know what to expect. Love the car so far! 

Bump. ;-)


----------



## Superskyrocket (Jan 15, 2018)

I have had a 2008 Eos 2.0T 6sp for about 7 months now.

From research:
The automatic transmissions are not so reliable.
The initial roof design can be leaky - fixed for 2008+ models.
Water can drain into the back and affect the roof motor - some advise parking with front end down if an incline is available.
Roof seals should be kept clean and lubed. (I use "VW Audi Eos A4 Convertible Top Seal Lubricant" - about $40 shipped from Amazon. Expensive, yes, but can be used sparingly and should go a long way).
FSI engine uses a timing belt and this should be changed ... hmmm ... I've seen 100k/8years, 110k, 120k for VW, and the Audi version says 75k. 
The 2.0T and 6-speed manual configuration seems solid and reliable.

From Experience:
Roof can be somewhat sqeaky/rattley. You eventually tune it out.
Roof does not leak.
No problems with the roof mechanisms except just occassionally one of the little flaps on the side sticks and the roof stops in mid-retraction. Just reach back and flip it up and continue.
No problems with the engine/turbo/6-sp - very consistent and reliable so far.
The rear seating can actually accomodate human beings.
The windows occasionally have fits going up/down 6x per second. Opening and cloing a door usually fixes that.
Before I got it the PCV valve was blocked and the pressure broke the dipstick
I had the timing belt changed very soon after I got it (about 109k) for $1125 at a VW dealer. The dealer quote was actually less than an independent shop.
There's an airbag fault light - I'm ignoring that for now.
The low beams are very dim. An HID or LED conversion seems difficult due to the tight space and a necessary socket adapter. I have not yet found sufficient information for a successful conversion.
The trunk latch is electric. Both the switch in the drivers door and the rear handle are not working so the key fob is the only way to open the trunk currently.
The fuel door is electric also but with only a single switch to open it. It is working but there needs to be a backup plan.
It's a blast to drive - easily leaves traffic behind.
Roof is awesome. Much better than a ragtop.
Wife is driving it ALL the time. Even in the snow. I could fix most of these issues if it were at home more.


----------



## cobra77351 (Dec 20, 2017)

*windscreen*

I have a windscreen w/storage bag its in excellent condition , if your interested $250 and I will ship it for free
you can contact me at [email protected] or 215-962-9880


----------



## mrsawdog2015 (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm looking at a use manual 2008 right now. You still liking yours?


----------

